# Sheephead



## m miles (Oct 1, 2007)

I was at Alabama Point today killin some time and started noticing some good size Sheephead along the wall and coming up from the rocks just south of the bridge. Never did get one to bite but isn't it alittle early for them to start showing up in groups? Thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats music to my ears! nothin more fun than shootin sheephead, and still hands down one of my favorite fish!


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't wait for them to show back up.Good eating and a heck of a fight.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

When the water temp dips below 70 degrees they will be lookin to "fatten up" for the winter.

That's the (second best) time to catch them (approximately Thanksgiving til Christmas).


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I love catchin' them stud sheephead on #6 lb. test......one hell of a fightin' fish.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive seen some real big ones lately but couldnt get them to hit...too bad the current is too strong to free dive and spear them but I would float off too quick i think.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

same here been seeing them but they wont touch anything,caught some in my cast net;.) Garett


----------

